# Cotton Cordell Bait Review???



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

Howdy Friends

A local store has had a fine sale on Cotton Cordell plastic crank baits and rattle baits. They have been running about $1.96 per bait. I have purchased more than a few in the popular colors (shad, crawfish, and firetiger) and of the smaller size... (about pinky sized). Some have a tiny lip and others have a large lip...still others have no lip (the rattlers). 

Any thoughts on their quality and performance. They are packaged as Bait Bonanza and compared to likewise baits were selling for nearly 75 % off. I mostly fish streams, so I will focus on deep pools, but hope for some reports regarding their performance! 

Thank You, Ohio Kingfisher..."I Cast in Current"


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I've used these before with much luck. Buy as many as you can stuff into your tackle box. Which store?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Cotton Cordell has been around for years..I like to use the small ones for Crappie's...Can't beat the price..As always some guy's love them and others swear at them..Pinkey size is for me...JIM....CL....:G


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have one of the cotton cordel baits that is my go to bait on nimi. When I get to my secret spot I am almost sure to get at least one or two bass. Dont know why it only works there and not on the rest of the lake but I'll take what I can get. Walmat used to have the end of season selloff and they put their cordels on sale for $.99. I have a box full of the ussual collors. They work.
later
donm


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cotton's Big "O"......Black/gold (smaller size) been puttin plenty of walleyes in boats for years and years..... at lakes such as "squito" and "pimy"...... by guy's trollin LEAD-CORE LINE...... to get the little buggers down to the deeper ranges....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Big O's have gotten us a lot of walleye at Berlin in the early summer! Black/chrome, gold, firetiger and one or two of the real odd flashy colors...can't think of the name. Generally when we start using them, it'll be weeks before they come back off the poles!!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Big "O"s are the best thing to use if you want to fill a cooler of crappie and walleye at berlin. From about Memorial day to the beginning of July those lures never come off my line


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to have about 20 super shads that they used to sell in the bargain bin at walmart. did not see them this year..man I used to kill them on those lures skinny body med. bill..SWEET! have 1 or 2 left


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

Howdy Friends

Many thanks for all the great feedback. Look very much forward to wetting a line soon with my collection of Cotton Cordells. Will do my best not to hang up, but that is tuff in a stream and also home to the big boys.

Have fished happily for many moons with hook-line-sinker with nightcrawler. That said, 2011 is my year to get schooled and skilled in crankbait fishing. I usually hit the local streams by early evening...tossing a nightcrawler on the bottom with one pole and pitching a jig or crankbait with the other till dark.

Have embraced ultralight techniques...dainty and realistic is my presentation. I am not really after the big boys (though I would not be disappointed)...I am in love with catching numbers and diversity!

Best of Luck to All, no matter how you fish'em!

Ohio Kingfisher..."I Cast in Current"


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

I have used the cordell spot and super spot this past season with great sucess. Thay have out performed the more expensive lippless cranks that I have, hands down.
I have fished them in Ohio, New York and S. Carolina in varying water clarity, with good results.
My best color was Tomato Red, in 1/2 ounce size. Best method was just burrning the bait back to the boat, much like KVD's tactic. Even caught small 15 lb muskie on one,
The only drawback is that the paint dosen't hold up to the toothy critters, but at a bargain price, who cares. Stock up!
Dan


----------

